# do these work



## hckystud36 (Apr 26, 2007)

i have heard a lot from people about the hydralure and the banjo minnow system

now, do either of these work to catch more fish or is it just marketing scheme?


----------



## Jim (Apr 26, 2007)

I cant talk about the hydralure becasue I have no experiece. With the banjo, I do :shock: . Do they work? Yeah they work. Would I buy them again? No! I would rather spend the time and money on worms, senkos, and lizards instead.

It really is a gimmick but it does work. People who come home cocked from a bar early in the morning throw on the infomercials and then buy :wink:


----------



## hckystud36 (Apr 26, 2007)

haha, well i think i am just gonna stick with regular old plastic worms


----------



## cjensen (May 15, 2007)

Instead of buying the banjo minnow just texas rig a Zoom super fluke with a nail weight in the head...it's basically the same thing, catches just as many fish and wont set you back $39.95.


----------

